# Simple Portraiture



## JSB (Oct 11, 2009)

C&C Welome


----------



## Derrel (Oct 11, 2009)

He looks rugged and masculine. I'm not fond of a horizontal composition on a one-person portrait in front of a smooth, seamless type background. I realize he might have a slightly larger than average nose, but the short focal length (50mm) and close shooting distance are making the nose look  a slight bit larger than it probably looks in real life. His shirt collar also looks a bit askew in the back, and the large shadow the collar forms is drawing a lot of undue attention.

I know you're in the UK somewhere, and not in Austalia, but this fellow, well to me he looks like a guy who, here in the USA might be currently seen in a Foster's Lager or Foster's Ale  TV commercial saying, in a very, very heavy and exaggerated Aussie accent, "Foster's! Australian for beee-uh!" and then slamming a foaming, empty beer mug down on the bar top.


----------



## JSB (Oct 12, 2009)

I take on board what you say, and thank you for taking the time to leave a comment. I do very much like this shot though, it was also one of the ones his wife said showed his character best.


----------



## BLD_007 (Oct 13, 2009)

Derrel said:


> He looks rugged and masculine. I'm not fond of a horizontal composition on a one-person portrait in front of a smooth, seamless type background. I realize he might have a slightly larger than average nose, but the short focal length (50mm) and close shooting distance are making the nose look  a slight bit larger than it probably looks in real life. His shirt collar also looks a bit askew in the back, and the large shadow the collar forms is drawing a lot of undue attention.
> 
> I know you're in the UK somewhere, and not in Austalia, but this fellow, well to me he looks like a guy who, here in the USA might be currently seen in a Foster's Lager or Foster's Ale  TV commercial saying, in a very, very heavy and exaggerated Aussie accent, "Foster's! Australian for beee-uh!" and then slamming a foaming, empty beer mug down on the bar top.



how do you know it was 55mm?


----------



## v-dubber (Oct 24, 2009)

this is really cool!


----------



## PHILLIP MAC (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice shot although I think the crop is not too good, if you can crop a little lower, to see a bit more shirt and nearer the hair just to avoid his eyes being slightly below the center line.


----------



## CCarsonPhoto (Nov 5, 2009)

Good lighting, good posing, not crazy about the crop.


----------



## JSB (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks you very much guys


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 15, 2009)

> how do you know it was 55mm?



*Exif Sub IFD*
Exposure Time (1 / Shutter Speed)    1/200 second ===> 0.005 second
Lens F-Number / F-Stop    2/1 ===> &#402;/2
ISO Speed Ratings    100
Original Date/Time    2009:09:19 14:38:48
Shutter Speed Value (APEX)    7643856/1000000
Shutter Speed (Exposure Time)    1/200 second
Aperture Value (APEX)    2/1
Aperture    &#402;/2
Flash    Flash did not fire
Focal Length    500/10 mm ===> 50 mm
Image Width    720 pixels
Image Height    478 pixels
----------------------------------------------

*General Rule of thumb* (doesn't always hold though)
1-2 people shoot vertical,
3< horizontal.

IF you're doing 1 person horizontal, you have get tight and fill the frame, otherwise the background is very distracting and annoying.
Shooting with wide open lens IF done in correctly is dangerous. As you're learning, from what it seems now, start shooting portraits around f/6.3-8. Once you get a handle on composition and lighting, you can open lens wider to get effect you want.


----------

